# Passwortsicherheit überprüfen



## coredump (5. Februar 2004)

hey dudes,

ich bin admin von nt, 2k und linux netzen.

ich würde gerne überprüfen, ob die von den usern benutzten passwörter sicher sind.

solche sachen wie mindestlänge hab ich eingestellt. allerdings ist es ja noch fraglich, ob passwörter verwendet wurden, die in passwortlisten stehen.

z.b. 

telefon
monitor
computer......etc.

nun würde ich gern die passwörter auf ihre sicherheitsstufe überprüfen. bzw. die zeit rausbekommen, die es braucht. diese passwörter auszuspitzeln, damit ich diese lücke schliessen kann.

hat jemand eine idee?

ich wär jedenfalls sehr dankbar.

core


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Februar 2004)

> ich bin admin von nt, 2k und linux netzen.


Wenn das so richtig wäre, dann würdest Du hier nicht fragen. Niemals 

Soviel zu Wortklauberei, sorry 

Welche Passworte möchtest Du denn alle testen?
Shell? FTP? Mail?

Welche Auth? Gibt es ein globales Userverzeichnis oder ist alles Querbeet gespeichert?

---

Passworte vergibt man als Administrator selbst ...
Irgendwie klingst Du eher wie ein Scriptkiddie, das ne Möglichkeit sucht Netze zu "hacken" ... tut mir Leid wenn ich falsch liege  

Für Deine aufgabe brauchst Du auf jeden Fall entweder ein sehr umfangreiches Sicherheitstool oder eine ganze Armee von Sicherheitstools für verschiedene Betriebssysteme!

Check mal: http://www.progenic.com und http://neworder.box.sk/


----------



## coredump (6. Februar 2004)

*domänen auth*

sorry, ich hab vergessen dazuzuschreiben, dass es um die passwörter zur anmeldung an den windows domänen geht.

also um das auslesen der sam datei.

noch mal zum thema admin. ich bin wie gesagt admin und kein hacker.

ich sehe dass mit der passwortvergabe anders. 
wenn ich einem user ein passwort zuweise (ein sicheres passwort)

wird er sicherlich das machen, was er nicht soll. sich das verdammte passwort aufschreiben. am besten sich an den monitor kleben.
man sollte schon wissen, was man seinen usern so zumuten kann. 
sonst bekommt administration einen hauch von diktatur.

 

ach übrigens, wär ich ein scriptkiddie, würde ich warscheinlich wissen, wie man soetwas macht.  


aber vielen dank für die links


----------



## Tim C. (6. Februar 2004)

*Re: domänen auth*

Hi, 
bitte halte dich in Zukunft an unsere Netiquette bezüglich Groß/Kleinschreibung, danke 



> _Original geschrieben von coredump _
> *sonst bekommt administration einen hauch von diktatur.*


Administration IST Diktatur  (wenn auch teilweise sinnvoll  )


----------



## coredump (6. Februar 2004)

> Administration IST Diktatur (wenn auch teilweise sinnvoll



ich Versuche es nicht so aussehen zu lassen  





> bitte halte dich in Zukunft an unsere Netiquette bezüglich Groß/Kleinschreibung, danke



Sorry. Macht der Gewohnheit


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Februar 2004)

Es geht nicht um undefinierbare PWs, sondern um SAM
Ok, sooo klingt das schon mal besser 

Seit Jahren gibt es L0pht, seit Jahren schreibt er Programme die Windows Passwörter umgehen oder knacken.
Seine Software? L0pht Crack (kurz: LC) - momentan Version 4.
Zu finden: http://www.atstake.com
Preis: ca. 300 Euro

Ist soweit ich weiß das einzige Programm, das WÄHREND der Laufzeit des Systems SAM auslesen kann (aus dem Arbeitsspeicher).

Es kann auf ein Dictionary Attack zurückgreifen und so einfache Passworte aufspüren, ebenso wie Kombinationen.


----------



## coredump (6. Februar 2004)

*vielen Dank*

Hey man,

Vielen Dank. 
Schade, dass das soviel kostet. Da gibt es bestimmt auch ne Trail Version.

Das reicht mir ja erstmal. 

Also nochmal vielen Dank und ein schönes Wochenende.

c ya
core


----------

